# Ar15 M4 A3



## glennc




----------



## snapda9

Nice weapon you have there!


----------



## Baldy

Now that is a beauty for sure. Good luck with it.


----------



## glennc

Baldy said:


> Now that is a beauty for sure. Good luck with it.


Thanx, I really enjoy shooting it. Reminds me of my M-16 I had in the Army.
You the same Baldy from National Gun Forum?


----------



## bophi

*ar15*



glennc said:


>


i have a olympic arms of the same model m4. great rifle .223.


----------



## XxYJ85xX

now thats pretty bad asss!


----------



## Baldy

glennc said:


> Thanx, I really enjoy shooting it. Reminds me of my M-16 I had in the Army.
> You the same Baldy from National Gun Forum?


No sir I am the orignal Baldy.:anim_lol: He must be a imposter. :anim_lol: :smt1099


----------



## Bukwild CTO2

thats on the list of my "next one"


----------



## The Goat

nice.
i have an Olympic Arms as well. love that gun


----------



## Lethaltxn

What brand of magazines are those?


----------



## glennc

Lethaltxn said:


> What brand of magazines are those?


Those are Israeli Orlite mags...
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MAG105-1.html


----------

